# New topic???



## Natali_Tokii

What about just a thread for newlyweds??


----------



## SimplyAmorous

I would personally ENJOY seeing a "*Debate Section*" someday. 

I just noticed where a poster wanted to know why his circumcision thread was deleted. http://talkaboutmarriage.com/sex-marriage/24309-attention-tam-site-administrators-moderators.html I remember once wanting to reply to someone asking about this very topic about a year ago, and when I looked for the thread again, it was deleted. I couldn't understand why, it baffled me. I am surely not a troll or wouldn't have been bothered by others giving a counter view to mine. 

I think a person can learn TREMENDOUSLY from hearing both sides of an issue. Much of my personal learning is through this method, as I try to be aware of all pros & cons when making decisions in life. 

Being able to explore & take part in the conversation, all the more interesting. 

Many such things are delt with "within marraige" also, for instance. I think all new parents may question whether to get their 1st son circumcised or not, vaccinations, Home schooling vs Public school, birth control, Breast feeding vs. Bottle feeding, Midwives vs Hospital births, SAHM vs working Moms (pros & cons), sex education in school, the list is endless.

You could do some type of Disclaimer -as to "DO NOT ENTER THIS SECTION If you get offended easily by differing views, after all that is what this section is about! 

I like these rule suggestions! 

Debate Rules and Suggestions


I figure it doesn't hurt to Suggest !


----------



## Blanca

Newlywed section is a good idea, i think. maybe one for married less then 2 years and one for married more then 20 years. that's what i seem to see the most of on here.


----------

